# Possible to add a foot pedal to a Minn Kota trolling motor?



## WillyDub (Aug 26, 2009)

I have a small 36# thrust trolling motor that i use on the front of my little Sun Dolphin Bass Pro. 
(http://www.sundolphinboats.com/oz/4/com/fish/pro/pro.html) 

It's been the perfect boat thus far for all of the inland lakes i have come up against, but fighting wind is starting to be an issue.

Having to reach up to adjust the motor every 5 seconds just isn't something i want to be dealing with.

Anyone know if there is some kind of Universal Foot Pedal or some kind of Minn Kota brand Foot Pedal i could just add on to the motor, or do i need to simply upgrade to a 55# thrust with a foot pedal and set myself back some mucho cash =/

Brad


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Check your PM's


----------



## Mike_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

i would be interested in hearing about this as well.


----------



## WishinIWuzFishin (Jun 17, 2009)

Can't say about the Minnkotas, or any newer ones...but my OLD Motorguide w/foot pedal uses a cable similar to a shift or brake cable on a bicycle. The wire inside the casing of the cable is attached to a gear in the head (top of the motor shaft) and when the pedal is pivoted up or down it pushes out or pulls in the wire, turning the gear which turns another gear attached to the shaft. So you would need a motor with the gear work already in the head. Hope I got things clear enough, but my short answer is probably no.


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

I know of no one making kits to do this.thus would say best buy a used one try trading your old one in.now if you try theres just to much to do to really do it.the parts you need if not got them now will run you into lot $$$ that would buy you a new one like you want.so my best say would be forget it.buy a new or used one.last I be the guy to do this but rather talk you out it.LOL


----------



## Mike_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

I was just looking around earlier and found this....... not sure if it is what you are looking for. But I thought it was interesting.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&indexId=cat601233&hasJS=true


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

great the best thing going to do what he wanted to do best you can use it on another motor if the one he got now poops out.I'd go with this rather then fool around any other way or buy a new one set up to what he wants it to do.


----------



## WillyDub (Aug 26, 2009)

thats a nice little set up there, and thanks for finding it for me.

However, for $150.00 i may as well just spend the extra 100 and get the 45# thrust Bow mounted troll with foot pedal!


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

What I thought to but then.wonder what a new one that meet his wants sell for new.that 150 would never cover the conversion he had in mind at first.but the good side this last thing is if your motor poops out you can get another to use it on.I have no catalogues last 2 or 3 years thus no idea what the things sell for today but one thing for sure more then I last seen them selling for.


----------

